# Extra mag holder for K9?



## Krab (Mar 18, 2008)

I've been searching for a magazine pouch for my K9 pistol, but haven't had any luck finding one. I'd like it to be a Galco pouch to match my holster, but haven't found what I was looking for on their site. Here's a pic of the holster I have as a reference. Any help would be appreciated. :smt023


----------



## sixguncowboy (Jul 7, 2009)

Krab, here's the one I use. It's all metal, very slim & just clips on your belt, & the magazine just slides down in it.
http://www.holsters.com/concealment/accessories/cd-auto.asp You'd need to order a CD-39. I think you'd like it. I know I do.


----------



## WVleo (Jan 25, 2009)

A small nylon knife sheath might do the trick . Check Your local Dollar stores that sell the cheap knives and find one that fits the magazine ........WVleo


----------

